# What am i doing wrong!!!!



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, so last year i had a Diamond bow, i shot my rages and slick tricks. Love them both! Now, after dry firing my diamond, i own a Z7 Xtreme. I shot tricks out of it today and buddy, they DID NOT fly like field points....they did w/ my diamond, but maybe bc the Xtreme is moving so much faster? Any adivice will be most appreciated. And are others having the same problem/How to fix it? Thanks!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

1. Have you paper tuned your bow. 
2. Spin test the broad heads. 
3. Are your vanes or feathers hitting any part of your bow. 

That's a start anyway.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I am having the same problem with the same bow and head. I took my bow and paper tuned today over lunch and was not much to tune. Was shooting perfect bullet holes thru paper. I am going to shoot my heads again this evening and see how they do. if I can't get it worked I guess I will hunt this weekend with expandables which I ain't happy about. One thing I did notice shooting thru paper is I have a tendency to torque the bow a little creating a left tear. Good luck


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks yall...i shoot a QAD ultra rest so my top fletching is always up and not touching anything. But what is wierd, is that i had some i dont know what brand, fixed blad broadheads in my tacklebox...so i flung those at 10 yards. slightly to the right...so i moved it to 30. I aimed at the far left edge of my rhinoblock which is about 7 inches from center, and nailed it dead center 3 arrows in a row followed by 1 field point aimed dead center. I shoot carbon x maxima 350


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have your fletching lined up with your broad heads. Clocked the same . I clock mine the same.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> 2. Spin test the broad heads.


A must for all fixed blade heads....WW


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

now that you mention it, no, the blades on my slick tricks are not lined up with my fletchings. So that may want to make it sail. Ill spin test them here shortly. I have never heard anything bad about tricks, so its gotta be me. lol. Now with my Rage, do i need to worry about it, or can i just let it fly n it'll hit where i aim. Thanks again yall


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have never believed that the alignment of vanes or broadheads has much effect, except if it causes contact with the riser, rest, or part of the bow.

If your broadheads are not aligned striaght it will cause bad flight. If your spine is off it will do it, or you may need to adjust your rest/nocking point a bit.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

ok, well, i adjusted my spot hogg sight just a pinch to the left...like 1 little line. For some reason at 20 yards they were dead on. give or take 1-2 inches for the 15 mph head wind in my face lol. @ 30 they were consistently 2 inches off. So, with that ill take it. I ripped a fletching and got close to a robin hood, so i figured i can live with it. Went to triple edge and talked to Dennis, and he told me he shoots tricks and the strikers. He told me to move my drop away over just a tad in the opposite direction and the broadheads should line up perfectly. So after i get my CX refletched ill let yall know what the out come is.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Agree with Chunky, I didn't realize you were getting groups so moving the rest or nocking point should fix, if your heads aren't tuned to your shafts you would be all over the place with no consistency....WW


----------

